# Lawn Sprinkler Chemical Injection



## tvrulesme (Jan 16, 2021)

As a lockdown project I'm trying to complete a lawn sprinkler system I started last year (in the previous lockdown).

I have two sprinklers which are on timers to irrigate my lawn which work really well. My preassue at the tap is 46 PSI (approx 3.17 bar).



I would like to be able to inject/mix chemicals (Liquid seeweed mainly) into the water supply so the mix comes directly out of the sprinklers.

Last year I tried with multiple different Venturi Fertilizer Injectors between the mains tap and the manifold but could not get them to work. Probably the preassure differencial was not high enough.

Does anyone have any experience or clever ideas of solving this? I was thinking of a Peristaltic dosing pump which I have lying around but have no idea how to connect this to the main flow or even if this would work.

Any help much appreciated.

Current kit list:
Rain Bird 1" 2 Way Manifold
Rain Bird 1" HV Solenoid Valve - 24V
Threaded Director 13mm x 1" BSPM
2 x RainBird 32SA


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I know EZFLO makes something like you are talking about but not too sure how available it is in the UK. Just something to look into.


----------



## tvrulesme (Jan 16, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> I know EZFLO makes something like you are talking about but not too sure how available it is in the UK. Just something to look into.


Unbelievably I ordered this literally this morning. It was a bit of a punt so I'm glad you suggested this thank you.

EZ-FLO 2005-HB 3/4 Gallon Low Pressure Hose Bib and Drip Connection Fertilizer Injector System. 
https://ezfloinjection.com/products/dispensing-systems/hose-bib-and-drip-systems-2/#toggle-id-1

Has a max of 50 PSI so should be great for my needs. So I'll put a solenoid before this in the system (as it shouldn't be permanently under pressure) followed by the manifold to the two sprinklers. Fingers crossed


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@TommyTester did some research/experimentation on these.

 EZ-FLO 2020-HB Hose fertilizer Injector - Works great

He tested some other options as well.


----------

